# (req) Security Plus Cert SY0-101



## Boomer26 (Dec 6, 2007)

Preparing to take my comptia Security plus soon. Was wondering if anyone had some extra study guides or additional info.

Thanks in advance
Boomer


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

I am currently going through Network +, then Security +.

I'll share from there.


----------

